# Remove .repl extension !!!



## aadarsh_2000 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey All,

This is the first time i am posting any query and i hope i get the solution to my problem.
Can anyone tell me how can i remove .repl extension(Ransomeware Virus)? I can't even open any file , photos, documents, music etc....

Please help !!!


----------



## Naito (Jul 15, 2020)

If you're using Windows 10, open _Settings_, search _Default apps, _scroll down to _Reset to the Microsoft recommended defaults_ option and hit _Reset_. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 15, 2020)

You could try to see if the ransomware is just stupid enough to change the extension or if it's actually encrypted/converted. If you open file explorer, take it to full screen, go to the tab "View", and enable "filetypes" then you'll see extensions and be able to manually change them. Take a file, rename it, change the .repl extension back to whatever filetype it was, or remove it if it's just added on top (example: you had a shortcut that was named "program.lnk", but now it's "program.lnk.repl", just remove the .repl and hit enter and try to open it). If you're able to use the file normally after that, you're lucky. The virus wasn't programmed very well and didn't actually convert the file. If it still doesn't work.. tough luck, really. Your files are gone unless you had a backup or have restores enabled in Windows 10.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 15, 2020)

DECRYPTION TOOLS








						Decryption Tools | The No More Ransom Project
					

IMPORTANT! Before downloading and starting the solution, read the how-to guide. Make sure you remove the malware from your system first, otherwise it will repeatedly lock your system or encrypt files. Any reliable antivirus solution can do this for you.




					www.nomoreransom.org


----------



## aadarsh_2000 (Jul 15, 2020)

Naito said:


> If you're using Windows 10, open _Settings_, search _Default apps, _scroll down to _Reset to the Microsoft recommended defaults_ option and hit _Reset_. Hopefully that helps.


I did as you said, still i cannot access my files.



kayjay010101 said:


> You could try to see if the ransomware is just stupid enough to change the extension or if it's actually encrypted/converted. If you open file explorer, take it to full screen, go to the tab "View", and enable "filetypes" then you'll see extensions and be able to manually change them. Take a file, rename it, change the .repl extension back to whatever filetype it was, or remove it if it's just added on top (example: you had a shortcut that was named "program.lnk", but now it's "program.lnk.repl", just remove the .repl and hit enter and try to open it). If you're able to use the file normally after that, you're lucky. The virus wasn't programmed very well and didn't actually convert the file. If it still doesn't work.. tough luck, really. Your files are gone unless you had a backup or have restores enabled in Windows 10.


I tried doing that as well but no luck....


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 15, 2020)

aadarsh_2000 said:


> I did as you said, still i cannot access my files.
> 
> 
> I tried doing that as well but no luck....


Then they've been converted. Unless you have a backup, I'm afraid they're gone. You should check in Windows 10 if there's a restore available to before the virus.


----------



## aadarsh_2000 (Jul 15, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> Then they've been converted. Unless you have a backup, I'm afraid they're gone. You should check in Windows 10 if there's a restore available to before the virus.


There is no restore and i have tried so many things but no sucess so i guess i have lost it then.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 15, 2020)

Reinstall windows from scratch (format drive, reinstall)... but you lose all your files.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 15, 2020)

aadarsh_2000 said:


> There is no restore and i have tried so many things but no sucess so i guess i have lost it then.



Did you check the link I posted?








						Decryption Tools | The No More Ransom Project
					

IMPORTANT! Before downloading and starting the solution, read the how-to guide. Make sure you remove the malware from your system first, otherwise it will repeatedly lock your system or encrypt files. Any reliable antivirus solution can do this for you.




					www.nomoreransom.org


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 18, 2020)

I guess Microsoft's Onedrive has it's uses after all.
If you want to keep anything of importance, back it up.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I guess Microsoft's Onedrive has it's uses after all.
> If you want to keep anything of importance, back it up.



OneDrive is transparent to the filesysem, meaning yeah, it's probably going to get hit if you get ransomware as well.

The best defense against this kind of crap is completely offsite solutions, not convenient filesystem accessible cloud drives.


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> OneDrive is transparent to the filesysem, meaning yeah, it's probably going to get hit if you get ransomware as well.
> 
> The best defense against this kind of crap is completely offsite solutions, not convenient filesystem accessible cloud drives.



It has a restoration scheme though.





						Ransomware detection and recovering your files - Microsoft Support
					

Learn about the automatic ransomware detection built in to OneDrive and how you can restore your OneDrive if something goes wrong.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> It has a restoration scheme though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool, did not know about that.


----------

